

Kim Dotcom reveals Mega will offer 50GB of free storage - denzil_correa
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/17/kim-dotcom-reveals-mega-will-offer-50gb-of-free-storage-hopes-to-offer-megaupload-data-transfer/?fromcat=all

======
easytiger
The encryption is more interesting

------
Sami_Lehtinen
jumbofiles.com has offered 50GB of free storage for years, what's the news?

